# has anyone tried oxytocin nasal spray?



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

hi all,

i was wondering if anybody here tried oxytocin spray?

I suffer mostly of emotional numbness and social difficulties.

it's said that it can treat both emotional numbness, anxiety, and help social interaction with both better understanding of other people emotion, and help emotional processing.

https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Jerome_Redoute/publication/262979380_Switching_brain_serotonin_with_oxytocin/links/542033160cf203f155c2b297.pdf

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0306453013002369

i believe there are better studies out there but this is just to give you a quick idea.


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Id be interested to see more


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

sydneyarnce said:


> Id be interested to see more


unfortunately my doctor said he can't prescribe it to me, as it's available only for pregnant women. so i try to apply to some clinical trials in order to get it but i don't know if i will make it. anyway you can get it online easily if you want.

http://www.unitedpharmacies.com/Syntocinon-Nasal-Spray-Oxytocin.html


----------

